# Fast Enrollment Time



## punkd (14 Feb 2006)

Just thought I would post a little guide to how my enrollment went. (FAST compared to what I was thinking it would be from reading some other peoples)

Ok the beginning...

Handed in my papers around the last week in November. (Sorry forget exact date)
I had done my research and knew what to bring, had my references and also knew what trades I was going to apply for.

Full Time, Reg Force, Army -- Line Tech / Sig Op / Infantry

Waited about 2 weeks and got my first call from them. Setup my CFAT for Dec 3rd

Ok so CFAT time, I did some online practice tests through the links I found posted here, really worked on the math thats what I think I needed the most improving on.
Spatial I found easy, I think its something you either have or you don't.. kind of a hard thing to learn. So that was fine. Vocabulary -- just hope you have heard some of the crazy words that they have on that list before. I'm not too sure how you would even practice for that.

After the test (I passed thankfully, got a good enough score to apply for all of my selected trades) you fill out the drug screening form telling them what you have / have not done during your entire life. So filled that out, didn't have much to write down so that was good. That was the end of that day.

Waited a couple more days (I believe it was the following Monday) got my call to schedule my Medical and my Interview. Dec 19th and Jan 11 respectively (had to wait for Xmas break to pass before interview)

So for the medical, pretty straight forward. Went in he asked my to pee in a cup... so off I went then came back did a vision test, then a hearing test. He checks your BMI by height/weight and the size of your waist. Normal physical stuff checking all your joints making sure your in good shape. Had to get a med. referall sheet for a broken nose I had when I was younger. So I got that done and mailed it to him (hoping it wouldn't cause much of a delay in getting my medical back)

So Christmas came and went as I awaited my interview. Finally the 11th came, and there I was being interviewed by a nice Captain. It was approx. 1hr long and mostly why you applied for your trades, what you know about them and how you would/have dealt with specific scenario's. Easy interview if you ask me, but they do get to know quite a bit about you during it. 

Another 1 week passes.. I get the call to schedule my PT test. So I do it for Jan 19th. I arrive for the PT test after having a nice big coffee since it was an early test and feeling a little nervous as I do when I go into any test. Well that sucked. BP was too high to even give it a shot. So it was off to the doc to get a referall on my Blood pressue, and that checks out fine normal BP 120/60 so I call the CFRC and reschedule the PT this tI'me for Feb 1st. 

So on comes Feb 1st and im there for my PT test, nervous again BP was higher then they would normally test, but since I had the referall and my doc had explained that it was normal and I was just nervous about the test he let me do it. So did the pushups.. got 39 which I was alright with.. did 49 situps in the 60 secs.  106 on the handgrip so all that was good onto the step test, since it factors in my heart rate to do the V02 calculations you could imagine how that went since I was nervous. I only completed level 4 because of a high heart rate. Anyways a pass, not what I wanted but ill live with it.

So that was it! Merit listed they told me. 

Got the call today Feb 13th that I'm to be sworn in on Feb 15th and I had received my 2nd choice of SIG OP. (this Wednesday) Then it's off to St Jean March 6th till May 19th. I thought that was pretty fast! 
For those that don't want to read all that heres a recap of the start to finish

Nov. 25 - (roughly) handed in my application
Dec. 3   - CFAT
Dec. 19 - Medical
Jan. 11 - Interview
Feb. 1 - PT Test
Feb. 15 - Sworn In
Mar. 6 - Off to St Jean for BMQ

Just over 3 months.. I was thinking around 6 or so minimum.


----------



## regulator12 (14 Feb 2006)

Man i dont see how you guys are getting selected so dam fast...you were merit listed just a couple weeks ago? I was merit listed jan 17 skilled and still nothing my buddy who was listed after me skilled got called last friday, it must mean that i am horrible candidate.......


----------



## punkd (14 Feb 2006)

What were the trades you applied for? I think that had a big part in why I was selected so fast. Sig Op is selected in real-time I believe.


----------



## regulator12 (14 Feb 2006)

infantry


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

relax regulator....
The schools look at the stream of trade courses that will come up AFTER your BQ/SQ course(s). If the Sig Op course is one that starts before the Infantryman course.... they'll course load potential Sig Op course candidates on the BQ/SQ ahead of you.


----------



## regulator12 (14 Feb 2006)

i dont need to go to sq bmq i am  skilled applicant. I am going directly to a unit......it i ever get called..lol


----------



## MikeL (14 Feb 2006)

Regulator you a ex Reserve/Reg Force? If you don't need to do any courses, I'm surprised you haven't been called yet an sent to a unit.


Anyways, punkd congrats on getting in so fast an getting into the CF.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

Regulator....
You can always call & ask WTF
but do it politely and show a lot of keen interest.
(don't show impatience)


----------



## regulator12 (14 Feb 2006)

ex reg force infantry got out last march. been waiting on the merit list since january 17


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

If you're DP1 qualified & the units are lookin to fill ranks - don't make much sense that they're keeping you on a string...


----------



## regulator12 (14 Feb 2006)

well thats what i thought....my buddy got out the same time and got back in at the same time to...he was merit listed around the same time as me. He got his call on Friday. My recruiting center says that i am suitable and that i just have to wait....i have waited and will wait but it doesnt make sense that guys are getting called couple weeks after being merit listed...only thing i can think of is that a/ i have a poor score on the merit list which i dont think or b/ my recruiting center didtn merit list me.......


----------



## punkd (17 Feb 2006)

You could call and check the status of your file, they should be able to tell you. Couple things to think of..

Did you do good on your CFAT? did the sheet have alot of trades listed on it?
Medical go without any problems?
Did you pass the PT test without any problems?

Those will all affect your ranking on the merit list. I know right now they are ending their fiscal year and were filling up quite a few spots (what I heard from my recruiter anyways) There is a selection board sitting on Feb. 20th. So Cross your fingers, you just might be heading to bmq in march as well.


----------



## Jimmy C (18 Feb 2006)

In regulator12's case he doesn't have to write a CFAT or do BMQ, SQ, BIQ he should just be scooped up by a battalion and sent on his way. It is frustrating to see guys that are coming off of civvy street being processed faster than skilled applicants.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Feb 2006)

Perhaps Regulator12 should update his whine story as he has been selected.


----------



## regulator12 (20 Feb 2006)

Yes i got the call on Thurday going PPCLI. enrollment March 2, moving soon after....thanks for all the help and information especially from Kincanuck who put up with my whine story.... 8)


----------



## kincanucks (20 Feb 2006)

Excellent.  Good luck.  ;D


----------

